# Markland or Meldahl ???



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

I would like to try fishing one of the dams sometime. Is there any good bank fishing at either Markland or Meldahl within easy walking distance of parking areas? What's the best thing to try for - by day during the summer months. Best bait? Plan of attack? Never river fished or fished a dam. Driving in from Cincinnati.

Something new for an old geezer, so I appreciate any input. 

-Zooks


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Take you a trip to one of the dams you mentioned and just go to watch for a little while.. It's amazing how much you can learn by watching some of the guys that fish the dams on a regular bases.. You'll be able to spot the ones that fish it a lot by the number of fish they catch most of the time. When I go to the dam the first thing I do is spend a few minutes standing in the parking lot watching the activity at the waters edge..


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am not sure what the access is like at Meldahl with the construction and what not. Markland is a good dam. I know where I usually park up by the dam face you have to walk down a rock face but I think you can park by the ball fields and walk down from there and its not as bad- most of the better fishing is done up at the dam face.

You can't go wrong with jigs and white or chartuese curly tails. Plenty of white bass, hybrids, stripers, skipjack, gar, and catfish. They will all readily bite a jig.


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks to both of you. I wasn't sure what to expect. Better to go prepared than to get there and find out you brought all the wrong stuff. Wasn't sure if the normal lake and pond stuff would do or if I should bring the rough 'n tough stuff; worms and minnows, or jigs and bucktails. This is a whole new gig for me.

I knew Meldahl was under construction - saw someone just recently posted information from the lockmaster saying it won't be finished until 2014. Also heard it said that you couldn't get within 1,000 feet of the dam - don't know how true that is, but do know the area is limited during construction. I was probably within 5 miles of Markland over the weekend but didn't have the time to check it out.

Thanks again. 
-Zooks


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I've fished below Markland Dam off and on or close to 30 years (damn I'm getting old). You can park outside of the Duke hydro plant gate and walk down the rip rap along the dam face. They have poured some concrete over the hill in the past which makes the up/down climb easier but the rip rap can be treacherous. Watch your footing, you don't want to break a leg, or worse, fall in the water. I usually use cheap lead head jigs with white or chartreuse tails or chrome kastmaster spoons. I've caught pretty much every gamefish species in the river, plus some non-game species, on these lures within 50' of the dam.

The other option is the county park. There is a larger parking lot as well as seasonal rest rooms. There are concrete steps over the rip rap down to a large gravel bank. You can make your way up toward the dam or fish the calmer water down stream for a mile or so. Its not a bad place to set up a chair and drown live bait.


----------

